
Bela Mini: open source PocketBeagle-based musical interface design platform - jarmitage
http://blog.bela.io/2018/02/22/bela-mini-launch/
======
jdkticom
0.5ms event-to-output, 1ms input-to-process-to-output. pureData,
supercollider, and C++ programming API. Built-in web-IDE and tutorials.

